# Think fun, qualifying thoughts for us, please!



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Good luck Stephanie and Quiz! I'll be thinking about you while I'm cleaning up poo. And Dusty will while he's sleeping.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Qualifying thoughts being sent to the west coast.... even a little prayer for a _placement_! (And good weather)


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck Steph.... Quiz is gonna do great!! Mostly have lots of fun


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Will be thinking happy Qs for You and Quiz!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You bet we will! LOL! Good luck and I hope you guys put all the other teams in awe!  Let us know how it goes....which I'm sure you'll do anyways! lol. Praying for good weather and a Q and a placement!!! =] Oh, and some better weather!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have tons of fun, Steph and Quiz!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good luck you guys! I am seeing a Q--and Quiz starts with a Q! He will be wonderful either way because you get to keep him!


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Good luck Stephanie should be a ball, Quiz you behave or at least have fun trying to..


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Good luck Stephanie and Quiz.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Stephanie, here's hoping you and Quiz have been having some fun and success in great weather today. If the success ain't happenin', I hope you two have been enjoying yourselves onetheless!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of good thoughts coming your way!! I hope you guys have a GReat time!


----------

